# Πέθανε ο ιστορικός της μουσικής παράδοσης Γιώργος Παπαδάκης



## Earion (Jan 15, 2013)

Σεμνός και ευγενικός, επίμονος ανασκαφέας της μουσικής μας παράδοσης και από τους σημαντικότερους ιστορικούς της, ο συνθέτης Γιώργος Παπαδάκης, έχασε τη μάχη για τη ζωή το πρωί της Κυριακής, μετά από μακροχρόνια μάχη με τον καρκίνο. Κηδεύεται σήμερα στις 3.30 μ.μ. από το Α΄ Νεκροταφείο Αθηνών.

Ο Γιώργος Ε. Παπαδάκης αφιερώθηκε στη μουσική μέσα από όλες τις ιδιότητές του. Συγγραφέας και ερευνητής, μουσικός και συνθέτης, εργάστηκε με πάθος για τη συλλογή μουσικο-λαογραφικού υλικού που αφορά την ιστορία και την εξέλιξη της παραδοσιακής μουσικής στην Eλλάδα, αφήνοντας παρακαταθήκη πολύτιμη ερευνητική εργασία καταγεγραμμένη σε βιβλία και δίσκου. Η τελευταία του έρευνα αφορούσε την προέλευση του ρεμπέτικου, ενώ το 1983 είχε εκδοθεί το πρώτο βιβλίο του με τίτλο «Λαϊκοί Πρακτικοί Oργανοπαίχτες».

Αφήνει πίσω του συνθέσεις για περισσότερα από 25 θεατρικά έργα, τηλεοπτικές παραγωγές και τριάντα ταινίες. Για τις «Κρυστάλλινες νύχτες» της Τώνιας Μαρκετάκη απέσπασε διεθνές βραβείο μουσικής, για το «Μόνο της ζωής του ταξείδιον» του Λάκη Παπαστάθη απέσπασε βραβείο μουσικής στο 42ο Φεστιβάλ Κινηματογράφου Θεσσαλονίκης, ενώ διακρίθηκε και για τα περισσότερα από τα ντοκιμαντέρ του ιστορικού «Παρασκηνίου» της ΕΡΤ.

Ο Γιώργος Ε. Παπαδάκης, γεννημένος στα Χανιά το 1947, είχε σπουδάσει μουσική στο Εθνικό Ωδείο, συμμετείχε ως ακορντεονίστας στη Ρεμπέτικη Κομπανία, κατέγραψε μεγάλο μέρος της μουσικής μας παράδοσης με εκατοντάδες ηχογραφημένες ώρες στο Γ΄ Πρόγραμμα την περίοδο 1982-1999. Συνεργάστηκε με δεκάδες έντυπα ως μουσικοκριτικός και επιμελήθηκε μια σειρά δίσκων για το παραδοσιακό τραγούδι.

Από την _Αυγή _(15.1.2013)

Πέρσυ η Δόμνα Σαμίου, φέτος ο Γιώργιος Παπαδάκης. Σεμνός, όπως τον περιγράφουν, προσηλωμένος και ανυποχώρητος στις απόψεις. Με τις πιο εμπεριστατωμένες και τεκμηριωμένες γνώσεις σε θέματα μουσικής παράδοσης. Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2013)

Όντως μακροχρόνια η μάχη. Πάνε χρόνια που ήταν άρρωστος. Είχε κάνει και παραγωγές με δημοτικούς μουσικούς στην τηλεόραση, πολύ αξιόλογες.


----------

